# Another "identify this piece" challenge



## Madvek (Aug 26, 2013)

So the family and I are blessed to be in the midst of vacation in Tuscany. Tooling around the winding roads between hill towns in the rental Fiat listening to the local classical station, I hear this amazing piece of music. The DJ's patter afterwards that I waited to take note of was no help with my limited italian, so I turn to you to help me Identify this piece.

Forgive my description, I am a musician but have a rudimentary musical background and play mostly American roots music and electronica. Here is what I heard:

The piece consisted of a String section playing very long stretches of repetitive chords with minor variations, eventually joined by a solo female (soprano?) singing beautiful traditional operatic passages. 

It was a comparatively simple composition, but very repetitive and trance-like. Reminded me of Philip Glass but with chords unread of arpeggios. Because of its simplicity I have to guess it is a recent piece.

Any idea who it might have been? Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Not much to go with, but perhaps-perhaps Villa-Lobos: Bachianas no.5:






Other:
Gorecki 3rd Symphony (has 3 different movements in it; no.2 for example starts at 27.10)


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I was about to suggest Gorecki's 3rd also, your description sounds very much like the first movement.


----------



## Madvek (Aug 26, 2013)

Gorecki's 3rd is it! You guys are good, Thanks for your help!


----------

